# Please Vote !!!! help me become Miss Rocklahoma!!



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

ROCKLAHOMA 2010

please select the link above!!!

please go vote for Me!! >>>JENNIFER <<<
to become the next Miss rocklahoma!!! 
every year we have a event RockLahoma where we have Hundreds of bands such as zz top saliva buckcherry ect for a weekend of Rock and Partying!! Miss Rocklahoma is crowned every year and I have made the top 10!!
please vote everyday till May 18th!!!!:woof:


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck! I voted! I love those bands (I'm a rock concert junkie! haha) Have fun & best of luck


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

thank you!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OOH! Is there gonna be any Bullet For My Valentine??


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> OOH! Is there gonna be any Bullet For My Valentine??


haha, I'm glad I'm not the only person that loves Bullet for my Valentine!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> haha, I'm glad I'm not the only person that loves Bullet for my Valentine!!


They're *FREAKIN' EPIC!* 
I'm listenin to Scream Aim Fire right now


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I voted. I'll try and remember to keep voting.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> They're *FREAKIN' EPIC!*
> I'm listenin to Scream Aim Fire right now


I just went to FYE a few hours ago and got their brand new cd so now I have them all!!! I <3 them


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> I just went to FYE a few hours ago and got their brand new cd so now I have them all!!! I <3 them


Ooh FEVER! I'm ready to get naughty. Uplaod the songs on youtube so i can hear them!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

good luck we voted for you.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck!!! I thought you were the prettiest 

I'm more of an A Perfect Circle, Tool & Rage Against The Machine Amongst MANY more Kinda girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Okey Dokey Voted!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like Lollie though..


----------

